# What up to all my EXPATs in Surabaya



## davidsboone

Hello peoples,

My name is David Boone 26 yo. I just moved to Surabaya this week to teach English for the duration of a 12 month contract. I am from the States (east coast), have traveled moderately in the past (Oz, Europe, Central America). I like the water and I like to hang out with good people, have some drinks here and there, and just enjoy the days.

Email me if any of you fellow expats want to chill for some good times.


----------



## nuk

Hey, how is going? How life there? I had an opportunity to come to Surabaya for internship for a summer.. Could you share some experience how life is there? I mean mostly hanging out,having some drinks? Girls???) Are any restrictions? :} Thank you and looking forward to hear from you soon


----------



## brabb

David, what part of town do you live in? I'm in Citraland on the west, send me your info and I'll hit you up next time I go out. I know a couple other english teachers too that live down south in Sudarjo. We might have a pool party in a few weeks.

Nuk, what kind of internship? There are some decent bars/clubs here like Ice Club, Colors and Matchbox. Most people work six days a week so sat night is the best. There are girls, many of them are too "easy" and want to marry a rich american. Surabaya is a big, dirty city but there are some nice places like mt. Bromo a few hours away. The island of Lombok is especially nice and only a one hour flight.


----------



## vipers1

*Hiya*

Hey its Justin here, recently arrived home from Surabaya after being there a few months and living with some friends and family I met when i was travelling out there. I completely fell in love with the place and miss it so much. I now have decided i would love to live there for a while and get a job. Thing is only way i seen to get a job there is English teaching. Was wondering if u could give me some help on how I can go about doing this. I have applied for some online companies but no response. Is this because i need a qualification in Teaching?? Thanks


----------



## pritta

*hey there*

Hey there,
I live in Surabaya, I'm Indonesian. But I would love to call myself citizen of the world.I had lived in states before in suburb around chicago area and spent my senior year of High school there. Was raised by an american parents also. So yeah, I pretty much know what cultural shock is. I used to help my expat friends to get around and learn the culture. And I actually a volunteer of AFS exchange student organization. So if U need any help or just wanna hang out sometimes, feel free to contact me

Pritta


----------



## lavieenrose

brabb said:


> David, what part of town do you live in? I'm in Citraland on the west, send me your info and I'll hit you up next time I go out. I know a couple other english teachers too that live down south in Sudarjo. We might have a pool party in a few weeks.
> 
> Nuk, what kind of internship? There are some decent bars/clubs here like Ice Club, Colors and Matchbox. Most people work six days a week so sat night is the best. There are girls, many of them are too "easy" and want to marry a rich american. Surabaya is a big, dirty city but there are some nice places like mt. Bromo a few hours away. The island of Lombok is especially nice and only a one hour flight.


Hey Brabb, not all Surabaya girls are easy. And although some of us girls want to marry americans, we have different reasons. Mine isn't because Americans are rich. Not all Americans are rich. I've my own reasons.


----------



## MangoFrance

*Surabaya exchange*

Hi David,

I just moved to Surabaya this monday I will study there for international relations master at airlangga university . 

I would really like to meet you as I am the only foreigner over my uni
I already travel to India and Nepal a lot as Burkina and Mali

See you soon I hope



davidsboone said:


> Hello peoples,
> 
> My name is David Boone 26 yo. I just moved to Surabaya this week to teach English for the duration of a 12 month contract. I am from the States (east coast), have traveled moderately in the past (Oz, Europe, Central America). I lik
> Margot
> e the water and I like to hang out with good people, have some drinks here and there, and just enjoy the days.
> 
> Email me if any of you fellow expats want to chill for some good times.


----------



## nene_chan

MangoFrance said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I just moved to Surabaya this monday I will study there for international relations master at airlangga university .
> 
> I would really like to meet you as I am the only foreigner over my uni
> I already travel to India and Nepal a lot as Burkina and Mali
> 
> See you soon I hope



hi, mango.. i'm living in surabaya.. are you still in surabaya? i've graduated from airlangga university.. i hope we can meet someday..


----------



## frendyhoras

*Jakarta*



davidsboone said:


> Hello peoples,
> 
> My name is David Boone 26 yo. I just moved to Surabaya this week to teach English for the duration of a 12 month contract. I am from the States (east coast), have traveled moderately in the past (Oz, Europe, Central America). I like the water and I like to hang out with good people, have some drinks here and there, and just enjoy the days.
> 
> Email me if any of you fellow expats want to chill for some good times.


Hi , david ... why do not you work in Jakarta ? Have you visit to Jakarta ?


----------



## nurani

*hy*

Hy,,,
I am nurani, origin from indonesia... I wanna have a friend expat from other countries... Will u be my friend? we can share each other about culture, country and especially about education.... 


I am waiting u
Thanks


----------



## Calyn

*hello!*

hi! anyone who knows any sports or any activity that i can join? i have been staying here in surabaya for about 5 months now and i am looking for something to do besides work. i usually just hang out at the malls during weekends or just stay around my place. 

i haven't seen any recent posts in here. so are you (all who posted in this thread) still in surabaya? how is your stay so far?


----------



## teletubbies

brabb said:


> David, what part of town do you live in? I'm in Citraland on the west, send me your info and I'll hit you up next time I go out. I know a couple other english teachers too that live down south in Sudarjo. We might have a pool party in a few weeks.
> 
> Nuk, what kind of internship? There are some decent bars/clubs here like Ice Club, Colors and Matchbox. Most people work six days a week so sat night is the best. There are girls, many of them are too "easy" and want to marry a rich american. Surabaya is a big, dirty city but there are some nice places like mt. Bromo a few hours away. The island of Lombok is especially nice and only a one hour flight.


How nice of you to call Indonesian girls cheap. "Oh my God, that's a white guy. Off with my panties". Though I guess that's the impression people get, just look at this thread!


----------



## emilysubar

lavieenrose said:


> Hey Brabb, not all Surabaya girls are easy. And although some of us girls want to marry americans, we have different reasons. Mine isn't because Americans are rich. Not all Americans are rich. I've my own reasons.


LOL, what a funny way to defend all Surabaya girls by claiming you're not easy, yet you still want to marry an American! Not only that, but you come across as extremely racist. Bule guys are no different from Indonesian guys, from my experience.


----------



## emilysubar

teletubbies said:


> How nice of you to call Indonesian girls cheap. "Oh my God, that's a white guy. Off with my panties". Though I guess that's the impression people get, just look at this thread!


Impression are only as good as the depth that it gets into your head. I don't think Surabaya girls are cheap or easy regardless of your skin color as a man. Obviously, this bule has been watching too many thai porn and mistakenly associates thai girls with surabaya girls since they look alike. You really have to give it to the bule guy. Not only is he desperate as hell to look cool with alpha male features, this one message just totally exposed him like snowden did with the NSA. How embarrassing!


----------



## emilysubar

nurani said:


> Hy,,,
> I am nurani, origin from indonesia... I wanna have a friend expat from other countries... Will u be my friend? we can share each other about culture, country and especially about education....
> 
> 
> I am waiting u
> Thanks


Did you just sign up to post this lame message? No one is gonna want to be your friend unless you stop judging people by their skin color and nationality. Grow up kiddo!


----------



## emilysubar

brabb said:


> David, what part of town do you live in? I'm in Citraland on the west, send me your info and I'll hit you up next time I go out. I know a couple other english teachers too that live down south in Sudarjo. We might have a pool party in a few weeks.
> 
> Nuk, what kind of internship? There are some decent bars/clubs here like Ice Club, Colors and Matchbox. Most people work six days a week so sat night is the best. There are girls, many of them are too "easy" and want to marry a rich american. Surabaya is a big, dirty city but there are some nice places like mt. Bromo a few hours away. The island of Lombok is especially nice and only a one hour flight.


Stop associating cheap thai prostitutes with Surabaya girls. And stop watching thai porn you racist bule. Just because thai girls and Surabaya girls look alike, doesn't mean they are cheap. Go back to where you came from.


----------



## gabpasive

Hello David and to everyone in this forum! I'm Gabbie originally from the Philippines. I'm currently staying in Surabaya finishing my studies in International Business in IEU near Shangrila. I've lived half of my life in Georgia, US. So you can see, it's really hard for me to make friends when no one is really that confident in speaking english with me. I'd love to finally get out of my house. If anyone wants to hang out in Spazzio (only place I know other than PTC and Ciputra world lol) , let me know  i'd love to meet all of you!


----------



## Sasty

Hai Gabbie, what's up? do you like lived in Surabaya? I'm Sasty, now am still a student of faculty of law in airlangga university. I would love to say that now i'm in my holiday and if you have time, because I do have a lot haha, maybe we can hangout sometimes. i want to introduce mor about surabaya culture and food. just contact me 


gabpasive said:


> Hello David and to everyone in this forum! I'm Gabbie originally from the Philippines. I'm currently staying in Surabaya finishing my studies in International Business in IEU near Shangrila. I've lived half of my life in Georgia, US. So you can see, it's really hard for me to make friends when no one is really that confident in speaking english with me. I'd love to finally get out of my house. If anyone wants to hang out in Spazzio (only place I know other than PTC and Ciputra world lol) , let me know  i'd love to meet all of you!


----------



## jjsoe

Hi gabpasive, I will spend 2 or 3 days every week in Surabaya for work, will be nice to have someone to hang out with in the evening or dinner maybe?


----------

